# If you could?



## dcjeep69 (Jan 10, 2021)

I would love to meet Fred Bear and spend a day listening to his stories and adventures in person


----------



## Cow Creek Camper (May 3, 2021)

Ramses II...so many questions to ask!


----------



## greg ledger (Oct 5, 2017)

Howard Hill


----------



## NUBIG10 (Jun 25, 2021)

Id head way back to watch paleo-indians and watch them


----------



## deletedmember968277 (Jul 7, 2021)

Great suggestions.

Robin Hood... if he was real and in fact an archer.


----------



## trvstrace (Jun 17, 2021)

It would be great to talk to any of the native americans that hunted with bows. If you've ever found an arrowhead on the ground, you can't help but wonder the story behind making it, hunting with it, how it got there, etc.


----------



## brianpeterson17 (Oct 1, 2021)

deletedmember968277 said:


> Great suggestions.
> 
> Robin Hood... if he was real and in fact an archer.


yeah!


----------

